# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  Microsoft Windows 7 (Seven) Ultimate Edition 32/64-bit ACTiVATED

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Microsoft Windows 7 (Seven) Ultimate Edition 32/64-bit ACTiVATED 
*  
 
*With "how to install" guide | Untouched files | Bootable | Pre-activated* 

_Final / RTM version | Version : 6.1 (build 7600.16385.090713-1255) 
Yes, it's the same one that Micro-soft gonna release on 22. October_ 

 
 
 
 

 
*About Windows 7?* 

  Windows 7 is the latest version of Microsoft Windows, a series of operating systems produced by Microsoft for use on personal computers, including home and business desktops, laptops, tablet PCs and media center PCs. 
Windows 7 was released to manufacturing (RTM) on July 22, 2009, with general retail availability set for October 22, 2009, less than three years after the release of its predecessor, Windows Vista.   
* 
New and changed features* 

  Windows 7 includes a number of new features, such as advances in touch and handwriting recognition, support for virtual hard disks, improved performance on multi-core processors, improved boot performance, DirectAccess, and kernel improvements. Windows 7 adds support for systems using multiple heterogeneous graphics cards from different vendors (Heterogeneous Multi-adapter), a new version of Windows Media Center, a Gadget for Windows Media Center, improved media features, the XPS Essentials Pack and Windows PowerShell being included, and a redesigned Calculator with multiline capabilities including Programmer and Statistics modes along with unit conversion. Many new items have been added to the Control Panel, including ClearType Text Tuner, Display Color Calibration Wizard, Gadgets, Recovery, Troubleshooting, Workspaces Center, ******** and Other Sensors, Credential Manager, Biometric Devices, System Icons, and Display. Windows Security Center has been renamed to Windows Action Center (Windows Health Center and Windows Solution Center in earlier builds) which encompasses both security and maintenance of the computer. The default setting for User Account Control in Windows 7 has been criticized for allowing untrusted software to be launched with elevated privileges by exploiting a trusted application. Microsoft's Windows kernel engineer Mark Russinovich acknowledged the problem, but noted that there are other vulnerabilities that do not rely on the new setting. 
Internet Spades, Internet Backgammon and Internet Checkers, which were removed from Windows Vista, were restored in Windows 7. Windows 7 will include Internet Explorer 8 and Windows Media Player 12. Users will also be able to disable many more Windows components than was possible in Windows Vista. New additions to this list of components include Internet Explorer, Windows Media Player, Windows Media Center, Windows Search, and the Windows Gadget Platform. Windows 7 includes 13 additional sound schemes, titled Afternoon, Calligraphy, Characters, Cityscape, Delta, Festival, Garden, Heritage, Landscape, Quirky, Raga, Savanna, and Sonata. A new version of Virtual PC, Windows Virtual PC Beta is available for Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate editions. It allows multiple Windows environments, including Windows XP Mode, to run on the same machine, requiring the use of Intel VT-x or AMD-V. Windows XP Mode runs Windows XP in a virtual machine and redirects displayed applications running in Windows XP to the Windows 7 desktop. Furthermore Windows 7 supports the mounting of a virtual hard disk (VHD) as a normal data storage, and the bootloader delivered with Windows 7 can boot the Windows system from a VHD. The Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) of Windows 7 is also enhanced to support real-time multimedia application including video playback and 3D games. That means that Direct X 10 can be used in a remote desktop environment. The three application limit will be removed from Windows 7 Starter   

*Taskbar* 

  The taskbar has seen the biggest visual changes, where the Quick Launch toolbar has been replaced with pinning applications to the taskbar. Buttons for pinned applications are integrated with the task buttons. These buttons also enable the Jump Lists feature to allow easy access to common tasks. The revamped taskbar also allows the reordering of taskbar buttons. To the far right of the system clock is a small rectangular button that serves as the Show desktop icon. This button is part of the new feature in Windows 7 called Aero Peek. Hovering over this button makes all visible windows transparent for a quick look at the desktop. In touch-enabled displays such as touch screens, tablet PCs, etc., this button is slightly wider to accommodate being pressed with a finger. Clicking this button minimizes all windows, and clicking it a second time restores them. Additionally, there is a feature named Aero Snap, that automatically maximizes a window when it is dragged to either the top or left/right edges of the screen. This also allows users to snap ********s or files on either side of the screen to compare them. When a user moves windows that are maximized, the system restores their previous state automatically. This functionality is also accomplished with keyboard shortcuts. Unlike in Windows Vista, window borders and the taskbar do not turn opaque when a window is maximized with Windows Aero applied. Instead, they remain transparent. 


*What is the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Windows?* 

  The terms 32-bit and 64-bit refer to the way a computer's processor (also called a CPU), handles information. The 64-bit version of Windows handles large amounts of random access memory (RAM) more effectively than a 32-bit system. For more details, go to A de******ion of the differences between 32-bit versions of Windows 7 and 64-bit versions of Windows 7 online. 


*Microsoft? Windows? 7 (Seven) Ultimate Edition (x86/x64) ACTiVATED* 

     - Type : Operated system. 
- Release date : 22. October 2009. 
- Status : ??@?K€D 
- Platforms : x86-32, x64-64, EM64T. 
- Version : x86/32-bit | x64/64-bit. 
- Build : 7600 RTM (Final). 
- Service Pack : Not available at the moment. 
- Licence type : OEM. 
- Activation : Not required. 
- Serial : Not required. 
- ******** : English. 
- Creator : faXcooL 
- Publisher : faXcooL 
- Uploader : faXcooL [Original Uploader] - 


*Windows Update is working flawlessly :*  
 

*How to install 
Here is the complete guide with real-time images :* 

http://rapidshare.com/files/29105620...me_images_.rar 
 

  - Download and extract using WinRAR. 
- Use NERO to burn the ISO image called "faXcooL.Windows.7.Ultimate.ENG.x86-x64.ACTiVATED" 
- Burning speed should not be faster than 4x. Otherwise, it might not work. 
- Restart your computer. 
- Make sure you've seleceted your DVD-ROM/RW drive as a first boot device 
* Enter the BIOS pressing the DEL button, set the option, insert your Windows 7 installation and restart computer. 
- The black screen will appear (image 01). 
- Press any key to boot from CD or DVD.... (by pressing the key you're entering the setup) 
- Select your ********, time and currency and keyboard input (optionaly) 
- Click install now 
- Choose your edition (x86 is 32-bit, x64 is 64-bit) depending of CPU type you have. 
*Choose x64 if you have 64-bit processor. 
- Click "I accept". 
- Click "Custom (advanced). 
- Choose your partition/hdd drive where Win7 should be installed and click format. 
*You might get some error if you have two or more hard disks with different connectors (ATA and SATA). 
If you get an error, turn off one of your hard disks and repeat the whole proces. 
- After formatting, setup will continue automaticly and it will finish after 15-30 min. 
- Next step would be username (Image 17). 
- Type your password (if you want). 
- When you get the screen for CD-KEY just ignore it leaving blank. 
*Uncheck the box for automaticly activation and click next. 
- Choose the third option for next step. 
- Select your time zone. 
- Select your current ******** (Home is recommended). 
- The black CMD windows will appear. Wait a few seconds until computers restares once again. 
- And that would be all about installation. You're in Windows now. 

*Activation* 

- It's not required, because it's OEM. Windows will be premanently activated. 
However, it's well known that there is some problems with DELL and HP machines. 
So if you have issues with pre-activation you'll be forced to some activator to activate Windows 7. 





********* CHANGE*  
 

*Both ultimate versions integrated into one ISO file 

Windows 7? Ultimate 32/64-bit*  
 
 



 
*RapidShare* 

http://rapidshare.com/files/294514299/AR.ISO.001 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295749763/AR.ISO.002 
http://rapidshare.com/files/296320536/AR.ISO.003 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294889587/AR.ISO.004 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294514284/AR.ISO.005 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295749803/AR.ISO.006 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295749920/AR.ISO.007 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294548396/AR.ISO.008 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294548451/AR.ISO.009 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294549016/AR.ISO.010 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294584500/AR.ISO.011 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295537952/AR.ISO.012 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295792758/AR.ISO.013 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295792894/AR.ISO.014 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294584618/AR.ISO.015 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295793406/AR.ISO.016 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295793834/AR.ISO.017 
http://rapidshare.com/files/294932038/AR.ISO.018 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295794244/AR.ISO.019 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295794351/AR.ISO.020 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295004340/AR.ISO.021 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295004431/AR.ISO.022 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295004522/AR.ISO.023 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295831540/AR.ISO.024 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295831785/AR.ISO.025 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295832261/AR.ISO.026 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295832260/AR.ISO.027 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295057646/AR.ISO.028 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295057728/AR.ISO.029 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295060836/AR.ISO.030 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295875937/AR.ISO.031 
http://rapidshare.com/files/296320074/AR.ISO.032 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295101503/AR.ISO.033 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295877776/AR.ISO.034 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295878266/AR.ISO.035 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295281638/AR.ISO.036 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295281844/AR.ISO.037 
http://rapidshare.com/files/295880560/AR.ISO.038 
*OR* 

http://rapidshare.com/files/29400263...ite.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29426371...ite.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29602773...ite.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29559877...ite.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29400196...ite.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29559886...ite.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29559931...ite.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29562498...ite.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29562560...ite.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29400196...ite.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29439559...ite.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29439762...ite.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29406841...ite.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29407137...ite.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29439970...ite.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29439993...ite.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29410538...ite.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446178...ite.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29446213...ite.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29416861...ite.part20.rar 



**Note 01 :*  

   Nothing has been removed from the original ISO files. It's completely untouched. The only thing that I modifyed is setup so that you can choose which version you like to install, whether it be 32-bit or 64 bit.    

**Note 02 :* 


 *Activation* 
- It's not required, because it's OEM. Windows will be premanently activated. However, your SLIC version of BIOS has to be 2.1 instead of 2.0 or lower. To check your version of SLIC use this tool : 


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/14420093/152cf7b/Bios_Update.rar.html
```

This small tool allows you to update your SLIC. Once you do that you wont have to repeat that again. If you need to know something more about what SLIC is or such just google a bit.

----------


## HOPPY54

:Bl (14):  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :5c9db8ce52:  
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الاسيوي

شكرا على المبادرة

----------


## amir999

اذكر الله ----------------------------

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## bimen_6020

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## abu-anas

You're Welcome

----------


## modey22522

يسلمو اخي على المجهود لكن مع الاسف الربيد شير عندنا محدود في التحميل والباقي بأشتراكات

ياريت لو في على الميدفير  حلو وسريع ويدعم الاستكمال 

على العموم تسلم كتير اخي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم جميعا

لكن للأسف هذه الروابط المتوفره حاليا

----------

